# Rubicon or sahara to plow with?



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, I went shopping today for a new Jeep! Its a toss up between a Rubicon or a Sahara (two door only)? I plan to do only a few stops with the new jeep. I need suggestions on if there is a difference between the two for plowing? Also a decent quality plow for what everone I go with? Any options as a must have for what I will be doing with it? 
A huge thank you in advance!!!!

Sixty4....


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

rubicon if you have the extra doe


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Rubicon has D44 axles and locking difs if your doing driveway (I hope you got a Jeep ) Snoway with DP


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Suggestions on a plow? The dealer I went to said he would look into a setup for me. More like, the cheapest one he can get me and the most he can charge me for it (of course). He mentioned something about a bar in front that could prevent me from having a plow on a Rubicon? I have never owned a Jeep before so if my questions are dumb I am sorry. I absolutely plan on bigger tires and a slight lift for the one I get, suggestions on that would help as well?


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

theplowmeister;628255 said:


> Rubicon has D44 axles and locking difs if your doing driveway (I hope you got a Jeep ) Snoway with DP


Sorry for the ignorance (i hope you got a jeep) please explain for me as I am a Noobie.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

it you can get the looking dif and the big tires on saharah keep the cash for yourself on the rubi


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bribrius;628251 said:


> rubicon if you have the extra doe


If you don't have a extra female deer handy a couple extra Bucks will do.


sixty4 said:


> Suggestions on a plow?
> 
> Snoway with down pressure
> 
> ...


Buy the Rubicon, and leave the tires and lift off it. It,s already higher then the standard jeep and big tires and lift kits are not the best for plowing. 
The snoway mount allows adjustment for various heights so if you do get a Sahara and lift it as long as it's a moderate lift it will accommodate.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks all! I will post up some pics when shes set up!!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I meant (I hope*,* you got a jeep) I hope your going to plow driveways, a jeep is fantastic for that. not so good for bigger parking lots. Bigger tires and a lift are generally a detriment to plowing.

However the Rubicon has a 4:1 transfer case, plowing in low-range will be a PITA:realmad: your choices are to go with bigger tires (essential shortens the gears so when in low-range it's not so slow). or go with smaller tires so you dont Read low-range. I went the latter rout (for plowing I run 33" tires in the summer) and am happy with it, I rarely need low-range.


----------



## daaboss (Dec 27, 2007)

*Locking axles on a Jeep Rubicon*

My 2005 Jeep Rubicon with a Snoway MT plow (built up the mount so the plow frame was level with my 4" lift) and with 320 lbs. of backweight (see my pictures) has been an incredible snow moving machine. I plow a fast food restaurant, with a tight drive-thru land and over 3/4 of an acre of parking. I can move anything with this setup. I can turn on a dime... and stack snow over 6 feet high... no problems whatsoever. But.... my advise NEVER lock up the axles unless you are is extreme conditions. If you lock up the axles and hit dry pavement while turning and pushing a big load you stand a chance of snapping your axles (that is what I have been told). I was on a country farm lane plowing a 1/4 mile of a gravel lane with snow drifts over 6 feet high and that is the only time I chose to lock up my axles. There were ditches on either side of the lane and I didn't want to get thrown into one as the snow drifts were pushing me off line constantly. It sure was fun doing that job once... but can't say I would want to do that kind of plowing all of the time !!!


----------



## plow612 (Aug 25, 2009)

daaboss is completely correct. I too have a 2005 Rubicon and love it to death. The short length and tight turning radius is an absolute must for all my jobs, which are mostly tiny sidelots and alleyways in Minneapolis. No way could anything but a Jeep manage a lot of this stuff. He's also right about the axle lock. In a lot of situations it will hurt you more than help you and its a serious risk to your vehicle to ever use it on pavement.


----------



## misterman (Nov 4, 2009)

*2003 Rubicon Plow? HELP!*

I'm looking to buy a 2003 Rubicon but I'm unable to find anyone that makes a mount or plow for it. Any suggestions?
I can't even find a front receiver for this model to use the Snoway.


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

misterman;851044 said:


> I'm looking to buy a 2003 Rubicon but I'm unable to find anyone that makes a mount or plow for it. Any suggestions?
> I can't even find a front receiver for this model to use the Snoway.


Did you try www.snoway.com??

I was able to punch in a 2003 Jeep Rubicon and it showed two plows available....


----------



## misterman (Nov 4, 2009)

"May require major modifications to the air dam and /or fascia."
I didn't like this quote from their site, but I'll try to contact them for clarification.
Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

misterman;851044 said:


> I'm looking to buy a 2003 Rubicon but I'm unable to find anyone that makes a mount or plow for it. Any suggestions?
> I can't even find a front receiver for this model to use the Snoway.


I have mounts and plows in stock to fit that vehicle. No there is no Fascia cutting involved

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/choosingplow


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Rubi for sure.


----------

